# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  14 janar: Protestuesit e "Vetëvendosje" përplasen me policine e Kosovës

## ARIANI_TB



----------


## Gogi

Eshte pak jo reale te leshohemi ne nje krahasim te till. Jane dy persona krejtesisht te ndryshem ne shume aspekte ( jo vetem ne ate politik). Natyrisht albin Kurti ka nje pamje tjeter, duke filluar nga veshja dhe paraqitja nga Hashim Thaci. Besoj eshte e pranueshme te ket simpatizues Albin Kurti, sepse gjithnje nje pjese e popullit i pelqen "revulocionaret", i pelqen ata qe thot populli; "jane kunder te gjithve" dhe nga paraqitjet Albin duket i till.

Ndersa nga aspekti politik eshte krejt ndryshe. Mendoj qe politika ne kee shekull dhe as ne te kaluarin, mirepo sidomos tani nuk zhvillohet e izoluar aq me pak kur je afer me BE, kur diheet qe eshte Bashkesia me rregulla me demokratike ne Bote.

Albin Kurti per dallim nga Hashim Thaci nga ngecur fuqishem ne kete drejtim ne lidhje per te fituar besimin e BE dhe SHBA-se. Tani nese nuk e ke besimin e ketyre dy superfuqive eshte shume e veshtire te ecesh perpara, pasi nuk kufizohesh me venezuelen apo kuben, mirepo me BE. 

Nje refuzim i vizes per Albin Kurtin, sadi simbolike flet shume per kete te fundit.

----------


## Brari

as qe mund te krahasohen tash hashimi me albinin..

eshte si te krahasosh nje qen sharri qe ruan delet ne mal me nji qenush rrugesh qe ben ham ham kot..

hashimi eshte kryeministri i kosoves i zgedhur me dy votime.. i cili deri diku po i kryen mire detyrat.. sidomos ato me rendesi.. 

kurse albini eshte nje trangull qe nuk i hyn ne pun fare kosoves..

----------


## veli44

Brari 

as qe mund te krahasohen tash hashimi me albinin..

eshte si te krahasosh nje qen sharri qe ruan delet ne mal me nji qenush rrugesh qe ben ham ham kot..

hashimi eshte kryeministri i kosoves i zgedhur me dy votime.. i cili deri diku po i kryen mire detyrat.. sidomos ato me rendesi..

kurse albini eshte nje trangull qe nuk i hyn ne pun fare kosoves..
24-12-2011 14:28

----------------------------------------------------------

hasha eshte aty ku eshte me hajni,vrasje e me krim tash me eshte e kjarte

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Eshte pak jo reale te leshohemi ne nje krahasim te till. Jane dy persona krejtesisht te ndryshem ne shume aspekte ( jo vetem ne ate politik). Natyrisht albin Kurti ka nje pamje tjeter, duke filluar nga veshja dhe paraqitja nga Hashim Thaci. Besoj eshte e pranueshme te ket simpatizues Albin Kurti, sepse gjithnje nje pjese e popullit i pelqen "revulocionaret", i pelqen ata qe thot populli; "jane kunder te gjithve" dhe nga paraqitjet Albin duket i till.
> 
> Ndersa nga aspekti politik eshte krejt ndryshe. Mendoj qe politika ne kee shekull dhe as ne te kaluarin, mirepo sidomos tani nuk zhvillohet e izoluar aq me pak kur je afer me BE, kur diheet qe eshte Bashkesia me rregulla me demokratike ne Bote.
> 
> Albin Kurti per dallim nga Hashim Thaci nga ngecur fuqishem ne kete drejtim ne lidhje per te fituar besimin e BE dhe SHBA-se. Tani nese nuk e ke besimin e ketyre dy superfuqive eshte shume e veshtire te ecesh perpara, pasi nuk kufizohesh me venezuelen apo kuben, mirepo me BE. 
> 
> Nje refuzim i vizes per Albin Kurtin, sadi simbolike flet shume per kete te fundit.


Jo vizen nuk e ka dasht vet!  :i qetë:

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> as qe mund te krahasohen tash hashimi me albinin..
> 
> eshte si te krahasosh nje qen sharri qe ruan delet ne mal me nji qenush rrugesh qe ben ham ham kot..
> 
> hashimi eshte kryeministri i kosoves i zgedhur me dy votime.. i cili deri diku po i kryen mire detyrat.. sidomos ato me rendesi.. 
> 
> kurse albini eshte nje trangull qe nuk i hyn ne pun fare kosoves..



Ju ore Braro, keni nje nostalgji goxha te madhe per Ish Shtetin Jugosllav. Sepse keni pase goxha privilegje te shumta ne ate kohe.

Sa me kujtohen para nje periudhe jo edhe aq te larget, sa ishte Hashim Thaci dhe PDK-ja ne Opozite ishit shume kunder tij dhe partise se tij PDK-se. E une personalisht kisha mbeshtetje, kisha perkrahje te madhe per PDK-ne dhe Thacin. Dhe sa me kujtohet Ju bile bile benit edhe ofendime e propaganda te rrepta kunder LLapit (Pika-Kufi-1dhe31) dhe Hashim Thacit e PDK-se. Sepse ne ate kohe - me sakt 2005-2007 para se te merrte Thaci pushtetin - vet Thaci bente ndonese edhe politiken me opozitare sikurse tani LVV. Natyrisht se Ju ishit kunder Thacit sepse nuk ishit te sigurte se cfare politike do bej Thaci ne lidhje me vllaznim bashkim. Per ate Vlalznim Bashkim qe ju personalisht keni Nostalgjine. Dhe kjo Kosove e tanishme, me kete status te Pakos se Ahtisarit edhe paksa ende e mban ate nostalgjine tende per Vllaznim Bashkim. E une personalisht ne ate kohe isha perkrahes dhe mbeshtetes i madh per PDK-ne dhe Hashim Thacin, sepse kame menduar qe ja me ne fund njerezit e luftes, ushtaret e UCK-se muarren pushtetin ne dor dhe tani Shqiptaret do kene Shtetin e tyre ashtu sic kane deshiruar.

Mirepo tani JU jeni ai qe perkrahni kete Politike te Hashim Thacit. Sepse kjo politike e tanishme e Hashim Thacit vetem sa mundohet ta perforcojne ma shume ate nostalgjine tende per Ish Shtetin Jugosllav dhe per Vllaznim Bashkim ( Brastvo - Jedinstvo) me Serbet. Natyrisht se tani Jeni PRO Hahsimit dhe perkrahni kete Politike te tije sipas teje qe ky e kryen punet mire sic thoni ne komnetin e juaj te siper.


Sa i perket saj se kush eshte Qen Sharri, e kush eshte qenush rrugesh - aty shihet puna dhe vepra e ketyre dyve. (Albinit dhe Hashimit).


Natyrisht se Hashim Thaci eshte votuar. Pra kane votuar edhe per te, mirepo mos te harrojme se nje pjese dermuese e votave jane te vjedhura. Po te ishte votuar ne kushte demokratike, ne kushte me vlera europiane ndonese Hashim Thaci nuk do ishte bere fare Kryeminister. 

Tek ju Braro kame verejtur nje gje se gjithnje jeni kunder atyre qe veprojne e punojne ne drejtim te Bashkimit Kombetar. Ndersa gjithe e me shume jeni perkrahes apo i perkrahni edhe kundershtaret e me hershem (Hashim Thacin) qe jane kunder Bashkimit Kombetar - e qe punojne e veprojne ne drejtim te Vlalznim Bashkimit (Brastvo-Jedinstvo), pra jeni me ata qe e mabjne te gjalle Nostalgjine tende te kahmotshme.

----------


## ganimet

Albini esht shpresa ndersa Thaqi esht nji limon i shtrydhur  qe ne fakt ishte nji pocerk ose nji kungull i egjer.
Albini tregon te bardhen dhe te zezen ndersa thaqi ven syza te ndryshme  varsisht qfare ja vejn Shtajnera e Kushnerat e Evropes.
Per Albinin robria  esht robri pamvarsisht emrit ndersa robria me emrin liri per thaqin esht parajsa vet ..Ky bashk me nji rrjet te gjer jon njerz te sherbimeve te huaja .Ket doe mirni vesh siq e keni kuptuar se socializmi jugosllav ishte nji dardalec debore.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Dallimi ne mes tyre eshte shume i vogel.

Thaqi dihet qe eshte vegel e shtetit ton mik Amerikaneve.  

E Albini ? Tyben ne dishit ju Mik i kujt eshte boll qef po kam. Nje njeri qe ska miq ai eshte hiq mendoj une.

----------


## Brari

thaqi  perpiqet te mbaj relata te mira me ameriken e kjo perben nje domosdoshmeri per fatin e kosoves..
pa amerik..kosova brenda 20 minutash behet rrafsh prej ushtris serbe..e ne te nuk mbetet asnji shqiptar..

kjo eshte ..

albini eshte nje skicofren qe ka idhull edvin ruco velinë.. e armik dell amerikinë.. 

pra nje armik i  rrezikshem i kosoves..

----------


## Gogi

Cka eshte ka behet?

Po me doket Amerika ja ka dhene vizen Albinit per ne Kube  :shkelje syri: 




.

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*Kurti: Ndikim politik për vizën*

24.12.2011/22:55 - E Shtunë

Lideri i Vetëvendosjes, Albin Kurti ka folur për mosdhënien e përgjigjes për vizën amerikane, që i bie refuzim dhe pamundësi shkuarje në SHBA.

Nuk më kanë kthyer asnjë përgjigje ligjore, prandaj duket se influence politike ka luajtur rolin kryesor që nuk kam marrë vizën, ka thënë Kurti, raporton Klan Kosova. Ai ishte ftuar për një pjesëmarrje në SHBA gjatë nëntorit për një ligjëratë në rolin e kryesuesit të Komisionit për Politikë të Jashtme në Kuvendin e Kosovës. /indeksonline/

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Vetëvendosje paralajmëron bllokimin e vendkalimeve kufitare*

Përfaqësuesit e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, kanë kritikuar sërish sot Qeverinë e Kosovës për zbatimin e marrëveshjeve të arritura pas bisedimeve të fundit në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë.

Shefi i grupit parlamentar të Vetëvendosjes, Visar Ymeri tha se marrëveshjet, të cilat po zbatohen në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë, janë prodhim i negociatave në Serbi, dhe janë rrjedhojë e një procesi të padrejtë negociues.

Marrëveshjet në formë konkluzionesh nga negociatat e qeverisë së Kosovës me Serbinë po e definojnë një marrëdhënie të veçantë mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Edhe pse e veçantë, kjo marrëdhënie është gjithsesi marrëdhënie nënshtrimi, e jo marrëdhënie barazie, ka deklaruar Ymeri.

Ymerin në konferencën për media të mbajtur në selinë e partisë tha se aktualisht në marrëdhëniet Kosovë  Serbi ekzistojnë dy fakte, për të cilat ka pajtueshmëri të plotë: në njërën anën Serbia nuk e njeh Kosovën, dhe në anën tjetër ka një vendim të Kuvendit të Kosovës që kërkohet reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar me Serbinë.

Vendimi i Kuvendit të Kosovës shpreh aspiratën politike të një shteti e të një populli për një marrëdhënie që për bazë do të duhet të ketë vetëm barazinë. Zhvillimet aktuale të raporteve Kosovë  Serbi nuk janë në kuadrin e zhvillimeve normale mes shteteve, siç janë p.sh. ato Kosovë  Maqedoni, është shprehur Ymeri.

Ai ka shtuar se nëse nuk ka njohje të dyanshme të së drejtës për të qenë shtet, çfarëdo forme e reciprocitetit në çështje teknike nuk është e mjaftueshme dhe doemos do të jetë e padrejtë dhe e pabarabartë qoftë, për qytetaret e dy vendeve qoftë për shtetin e Kosovës në përgjithësi.

Përfaqësuesit e kësaj lëvizjes kanë thënë, po ashtu, se nëse deri me një janar nuk zbatohet vendimi i Kuvendit, atëherë më 14 janar, do të ketë bllokim të vendkalimeve kufitare për të mbrojtur vendimin e Kuvendit të Kosovës.

Ndryshe mocioni për masa reciprociteti me Serbinë ishte iniciuar nga Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dhe është votuar edhe nga dy partitë tjera opozitare - Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës dhe Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës - si dhe disa deputetë të partive në pushtet, të cilët më pas kanë deklaruar se do ti tërheqin votat.

Vendimi i Kuvendit për reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar pos të tjerash nënkupton: mosnjohjen e Serbisë deri sa kjo e fundit ta njohë Kosovën; të gjitha marrëveshjet me Serbinë duhet të shpallen të pavlefshme; mallrat e Serbisë duhet të bllokohen prej tregtimit apo transportit në territorin e Kosovës; mosnjohja e dokumenteve të Serbisë dhe ndalimi i mallrave dhe të gjitha transaksioneve financiare me Serbinë.

bota sot

----------


## ARIANI_TB

http://gazetaexpress.com/?cid=1,13,70539

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VV paralajmëron bllokimin e vendkalimeve kufitare!!!!



Përfaqësuesit e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, kanë kritikuar sërish sot Qeverinë e Kosovës për zbatimin e marrëveshjeve të arritura pas bisedimeve të fundit në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë.

Shefi i grupit parlamentar të Vetëvendosjes, Visar Ymeri tha se marrëveshjet, të cilat po zbatohen në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë, janë prodhim i negociatave në Serbi, dhe janë rrjedhojë e një procesi të padrejtë negociues.

“Marrëveshjet në formë konkluzionesh nga negociatat e qeverisë së Kosovës me Serbinë po e definojnë një marrëdhënie të veçantë mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Edhe pse e veçantë, kjo marrëdhënie është gjithsesi marrëdhënie nënshtrimi, e jo marrëdhënie barazie”, ka deklaruar Ymeri. 

Ymerin në konferencën për media të mbajtur në selinë e partisë tha se aktualisht në marrëdhëniet Kosovë – Serbi ekzistojnë dy fakte, për të cilat ka pajtueshmëri të plotë: “në njërën anën Serbia nuk e njeh Kosovën, dhe në anën tjetër ka një vendim të Kuvendit të Kosovës që kërkohet reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar me Serbinë”.

“Vendimi i Kuvendit të Kosovës shpreh aspiratën politike të një shteti e të një populli për një marrëdhënie që për bazë do të duhet të ketë vetëm barazinë. Zhvillimet aktuale të raporteve Kosovë – Serbi nuk janë në kuadrin e zhvillimeve normale mes shteteve, siç janë p.sh. ato Kosovë – Maqedoni”, është shprehur Ymeri.

Ai ka shtuar se nëse nuk ka njohje të dyanshme të së drejtës për të qenë shtet, “çfarëdo forme e reciprocitetit në çështje teknike nuk është e mjaftueshme dhe doemos do të jetë e padrejtë dhe e pabarabartë qoftë, për qytetaret e dy vendeve qoftë për shtetin e Kosovës në përgjithësi”.

Përfaqësuesit e kësaj lëvizjes kanë thënë, po ashtu, se nëse deri me një janar nuk zbatohet vendimi i Kuvendit, atëherë më 14 janar, do të ketë bllokim të vendkalimeve kufitare për të mbrojtur vendimin e Kuvendit të Kosovës.

Ndryshe mocioni për masa reciprociteti me Serbinë ishte iniciuar nga Lëvizja Vetëvendosje dhe është votuar edhe nga dy partitë tjera opozitare - Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës dhe Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës - si dhe disa deputetë të partive në pushtet, të cilët më pas kanë deklaruar se do t’i tërheqin votat.

Vendimi i Kuvendit për reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar pos të tjerash nënkupton: mosnjohjen e Serbisë deri sa kjo e fundit ta njohë Kosovën; të gjitha marrëveshjet me Serbinë duhet të shpallen të pavlefshme; mallrat e Serbisë duhet të bllokohen prej tregtimit apo transportit në territorin e Kosovës; mosnjohja e dokumenteve të Serbisë dhe ndalimi i mallrave dhe të gjitha transaksioneve financiare me Serbinë. /rel/

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Vetëvendosje paralajmëron bllokimin e vendkalimeve kufitare*
> 
> Përfaqësuesit e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, kanë kritikuar sërish sot Qeverinë e Kosovës për zbatimin e marrëveshjeve të arritura pas bisedimeve të fundit në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë.
> 
> Shefi i grupit parlamentar të Vetëvendosjes, Visar Ymeri tha se marrëveshjet, të cilat po zbatohen në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë, janë prodhim i negociatave në Serbi, dhe janë rrjedhojë e një procesi të padrejtë negociues.
> 
> “Marrëveshjet në formë konkluzionesh nga negociatat e qeverisë së Kosovës me Serbinë po e definojnë një marrëdhënie të veçantë mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Edhe pse e veçantë, kjo marrëdhënie është gjithsesi marrëdhënie nënshtrimi, e jo marrëdhënie barazie”, ka deklaruar Ymeri.
> 
> Ymerin në konferencën për media të mbajtur në selinë e partisë tha se aktualisht në marrëdhëniet Kosovë – Serbi ekzistojnë dy fakte, për të cilat ka pajtueshmëri të plotë: “në njërën anën Serbia nuk e njeh Kosovën, dhe në anën tjetër ka një vendim të Kuvendit të Kosovës që kërkohet reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar me Serbinë”.
> ...



Kjo mua personalisht me ban me kuptu qe pernime eshte agent i serbis albini

Ja pse kur i paten vendos barrikadat ne veri te vendit strukturat paralele qe po thirren.

Eshte dasht edhe strukturat tona te vendit siq eshte vuvuvuja ti bllokoj kufijt. 

Dhe kishim pas qka te shohim rezultati 1 me 1, bllokoj ti po ti bllokoj dhe une, hiqi ti po i hiqi edhe une, hiqi ti i par, jo valla zotri hiqi ti i pare se i pari i ke vendose. 

Tash nese pernime ndodhin keto gjana per mendimin time jjo qe do te marrim note te dobet nga nderkombetaret por nen 0zero do te kishim vlersimin. Tash ne janar pritet te hapet dialogu per liberalizimin e vizave edhe me kete gjest menjehere i veshtireson pune Qeverise edhe pse e dobet po me mbeshtetjen Amerikane po mundohet qe ti heq vizat per Kosovaret. 

Ne kete rast be-ja dhe serbija do te fitonin pike dhe do drejtoheshin akuza ndaj qeverise edhe pse nuk po mungojn aspak.

Keta ne vend qe me u mundu me zhblloku diqka keta shkojn bllokojn.


Oj VVV une jam pro ama amani u koft  shkoni ne Veri bllokoni se knej i bllokojm edhe vet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Kjo mua personalisht me ban me kuptu qe pernime eshte agent i serbis albini
> 
> Ja pse kur i paten vendos barrikadat ne veri te vendit strukturat paralele qe po thirren.
> 
> Eshte dasht edhe strukturat tona te vendit siq eshte vuvuvuja ti bllokoj kufijt. 
> 
> Dhe kishim pas qka te shohim rezultati 1 me 1, bllokoj ti po ti bllokoj dhe une, hiqi ti po i hiqi edhe une, hiqi ti i par, jo valla zotri hiqi ti i pare se i pari i ke vendose. 
> 
> Tash nese pernime ndodhin keto gjana per mendimin time jjo qe do te marrim note te dobet nga nderkombetaret por nen 0zero do te kishim vlersimin. Tash ne janar pritet te hapet dialogu per liberalizimin e vizave edhe me kete gjest menjehere i veshtireson pune Qeverise edhe pse e dobet po me mbeshtetjen Amerikane po mundohet qe ti heq vizat per Kosovaret. 
> ...


Sa te fillojne bisedimet per heqjen e vizave per Kosoves, VV-ja ka planin e huazuar nga Rama.

Do te ngrejne çadren (shatorren) ne mes te Prishtines dhe do te nisin nje greve urie.

Me te vertete eshte e habitshme se kujt i prish pune levizja e lire e qytetareve?

Shqiptareve te pakten jo!

Bie fjala çfare ofron VV-ja ne vend te levizjes se lire?

----------


## Antiproanti

> *Vetëvendosje paralajmëron bllokimin e vendkalimeve kufitare*
> 
> Përfaqësuesit e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, kanë kritikuar sërish sot Qeverinë e Kosovës për zbatimin e marrëveshjeve të arritura pas bisedimeve të fundit në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë.
> 
> Shefi i grupit parlamentar të Vetëvendosjes, Visar Ymeri tha se marrëveshjet, të cilat po zbatohen në mes të Kosovës dhe Serbisë, janë prodhim i negociatave në Serbi, dhe janë rrjedhojë e një procesi të padrejtë negociues.
> 
> Marrëveshjet në formë konkluzionesh nga negociatat e qeverisë së Kosovës me Serbinë po e definojnë një marrëdhënie të veçantë mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Edhe pse e veçantë, kjo marrëdhënie është gjithsesi marrëdhënie nënshtrimi, e jo marrëdhënie barazie, ka deklaruar Ymeri.
> 
> Ymerin në konferencën për media të mbajtur në selinë e partisë tha se aktualisht në marrëdhëniet Kosovë  Serbi ekzistojnë dy fakte, për të cilat ka pajtueshmëri të plotë: në njërën anën Serbia nuk e njeh Kosovën, dhe në anën tjetër ka një vendim të Kuvendit të Kosovës që kërkohet reciprocitet politik, ekonomik dhe tregtar me Serbinë.
> ...


"Vetevendosje", pavaresisht qe po i thote disa te verteta, te cilat i njohin mjaft mire shumica e qytetareve te informuar,  po tenton, ngjashem me partite tjera,  ta manipuloje opinionin permes interpretimeve te pasakta ose te pershtatshme te ligjeve dhe rregullave institucionale ne Kosove. 

Mocioni per interpelance i Vetevendosje nuk eshte obligues per asnje organ ekzekutiv te Kosoves. Ai eshte forma me e dobet e mundshme e luftes opozitare ne parlament, pervec diskutimeve dhe pyetjeve normale qe behen gjate debateve te zakonshme parlamentare. Natyrisht, edhe ai lloji mocioni e ka rendesine e vet ne shtete normale demokratike. Por, ne Kosove, e cila nuk eshte shtet normal demokratik, nuk ka rendesi te madhe shprehja e vullnetit te shumices se deputeteve prezent (kryesisht opozitar) per ceshtje te cilat nuk jane obliguese. Sepse zgjedhjet ne Kosove thjeshte nuk fitohen apo humben ne baze  te arritjeve, deshtimeve apo programeve partiake per ceshtje te caktuara,  por kryesisht ne baze te proagandes, manipulimeve, mashtrimeve, keqperdorimit te papergjegjshem te buxhetit te shtetit(popullit) per dhurata elektorale, mobilizimi rajonal i zgjedhesve dhe mbeshteja e nderkombetareve. Pra, perderisa Qeveria dhe organet tjera kane mjaft fusha te rendesishme, ku mund te fitojne poena te mjaftueshme duke e mashtruar, manipuluar dhe tradhetuar popullin dhe vendin e tyre, dhe duke e pasur parasyesh edhe ate qe u tha per zgjedhjet, ato mund tia lejojne vetes luksin, ta humbasin edhe ndonje votim te rendesishem sa i perket tematikes, por jo te obligueshem. Shumica e deputeteve me siguri nuk e dine fare se ne shtete normale nje votim i tille, per ceshtje kaq te rendesishme kombetare, do te ishte i barabarte me deshtimin e Qeverise. Pavaresisht se behet fjale per nje mocion, i cili nuk eshte obligues.

Sido qe te jete, Vetevendosje ne rrethanat e Kosoves duhet patjeter ta fitoje nje mocion te mosbesimit ndaj Kryeministrit ose te propozoje dhe te fitoje votimin per ligje apo amandamente obliguese ne ceshtjet e tilla. Sepse, ai votimi ne te cilin thirret Vetevendosje nuk i paraqet qendrimet dhe qellimet e verteta ose te sinqerta te shumices se atyre qe kane votuar pro, sidomos te LDK-se dhe nje pjese te partive tjera opozitare. Ne te kunderten,  LDK dhe AAK nuk do te votonin as propozimin per mosbesim ndaj Kryeministrit,  nese Vetevendosje do propozonte nje gje te tille. Ne radhe te pare, sepse nje numer i madh i deputeteve nuk deshirojne ta rrezikojne karrigen e tyre. Por, edhe per shkak te presioneve brendapartiake dhe nga jashte (njerez te caktuar, ambasdor te ndryshem etj...).
Vetevendosje para se gjithash duhet ti ndaloje tentimet per manipulimin e publikut permes keqinterpretimit, interpretimit te gabuar apo te qellimshem te mocionit te votuar.
Per bllokimin e kufijve, une mendoj se policia e shtetit te Thacit apo e shtetit te kuislingo-kolonialisteve me perkrahje te antishqiptareve ne mbare boten, edhe paralajmirimin per "bllokimin e vendkalimeve" do ta festoje. Sepse, aty e shohin  shansin dhe mundesine me te volitshme dhe optimale per ta treguar forcen dhe dhunen kunder qytetareve shqipetare. As vrasja e ndonjerit prej tyre nuk do ti pengonte ata per ti perdorur te gjitha mjetet e dhunes policore. Perdorimi i forces dhe dhunes do te pershendetej si zakonisht nga Kryeministri, Presidentja, KFOR-i, EULEX-i, NATO, SHBA, GJermania, BE... 
Une nuk besoj se do te lejohet Vetevendosje ti bllokoje vendkalimet kufitare. Regjimi i Thacit dhe perkrahesit e tij nderkombetare me gjase te madhe do te ishin ne gjendje te pushkatonin edhe qindra demostrues shqipetare, nese do tiu vertete rrezikoheshin interesat e tyre. Bllokimi "afatgjate" i vendkalimeve ne fjale, eshte rrezikim i qarte i interesave te tyre...

----------


## ganimet

Politikajt kosovar jon te interesuar me shumë qe qytetari te meret me probleme politike ..qe ashtu te mos trazohen ata(politiqaret) ne jazbinat e tyre te turpit.
Me shum jon te interesuar qe Serbija ti kaloj ca bariera verbalisht rreth Kosove,te vendosura nga Be/ja se sa te punojn ne te miren e vendit te tyre.
Paturpsish ,qyqarsisht ,shkretanisht genjejn ket popull ..nese vertet meriton te quhet i till,mbase zgjodhi kte klas rrugaqeriste e hajdute,kte soj politiqaresh kumunist qe veq gjepit te tij si intereso as gje.Shpesh me lind nji pytje;A mos vall kta derrat ton u zgjodhen me vet deshiren e Serbis.,qe pa luft ky popull te iken pas serbis si delja pas ujkut.
Me gjith kushtzimet qe serbija ..e qe do duhej qe kushtzimet te ishin nga pala kosovare ,kosovaret  vrapojn si qeni pas eshtrav,prandaj jemi ktu ku jemi.
Kto koncesione sjon gje tjeter veq te i tregojm botes se edhe hyrja nen serbi nji dit mund te ndodh mbase nuk u dilka nga kto dialogje te pa fundme.
shtet koti,popull koti sa me injorancen e sajne vend te viktimes esht ber agresor.
ter politika kombetare e nderkombetare esht e interesuar qe kosoven te heqin qafesh e jo ti zgjedhin problemet e saja .ne krye te kesaj katrahure esht Thaqi me hajdutet e tij qe po vrasin Kosoven me keq se sa serbi.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Sa te fillojne bisedimet per heqjen e vizave per Kosoves, VV-ja ka planin e huazuar nga Rama.
> 
> Do te ngrejne çadren (shatorren) ne mes te Prishtines dhe do te nisin nje greve urie.
> 
> *Me te vertete eshte e habitshme se kujt i prish pune levizja e lire e qytetareve?
> 
> Shqiptareve te pakten jo!*
> 
> ...


Eshte dallim total, a kundeshton "levizjen e lire" apo marreveshjen ose kushtet e "levizjes se lire!"

Prandaj, eshte e pasinqerte te akuzosh dike apo nje parti, kur ato kritikojne apo kundershtojne (me fakte dhe argumente te mjaftueshme) marrevshejen e arritur dhe konditat e marrevshjes.

Fakti qe Serbine disa edhe sot e quajne te pamposhtshme ne ballafaqim me Kosoven, kosovaret apo te gjithe shqipetaret, pavaresisht qe jane kryesisht  mendime subjektive dhe pa baze te mjaftueshme, nuk ka qene, nuk ishte dhe nuk eshte arsye per shqipetaret te dorezohen, ose te pranojne cfardo kushtesh ne mardhenjet e domosdoshme te Kosoves apo shqipetareve me shtetin e Serbise. 
As fakti qe kondicionet absolutisht te pavolitshme, qe po i imponohen Kosoves ne mardhenjet e saj me Serbine dhe ne sferen nderkombetare, te cilat direkt dhe indirekt ndikojne negativisht ne perditshmerine e shumices absolute te qytetareve te Kosoves dhe te ardhmes se tyre, po perkrahen, pershendeten etj... nga te ashtuquajturit "miqe" nuk mund ti arsyetojne ato kondicione te pavolitshme dhe absolutisht te panevojshme.  
Nuk jane "miqet" e Kosoves dhe vendet e tyre ato, te cilet do ti vuajne ato kondicione te pavolitshme. Jane  ekskluzivisht qytetaret aktual dhe pasardhesit e tyre ne Kosove.
Ne kete kontekst,  as fakti qe Vetevedosje apo kushdo nga kritiket dhe kundershtaret e politikes aktuale te Kosoves karshi Serbise nuk kane forcen apo mundesi tjera ndikimi per ta bindur ose detyruar te ashtuquajturin "faktorin nderkombetar", Serbine dhe te gjithe te interesuarit tjere ne kete konflikt per nje casje me te volitshme, me te drejte dhe me te barabarte, nuk eshte arsyetim per pranimin e cfardo kondicioni apo kondicioneve aktuale per ceshtjet ne fjale. Kjo do te duhej te ishte, varesisht nga rendesi,  arsye e mjaftueshme per kundershtime, protesta dhe kryengritje. Sepse dihet se konflikti apo konfliktet nuk jane te zgjidhura, perderisa njera pale iu nenshtrohet kushteve plotesisht te padrejta, te paqendrueshme dhe jofunksionale per nje te ardhme me te gjate. Nese kjo gjenerate heziton ti kryej keto obligime te domosdoshme ashtu sic duhet, atehere gjeneratat e ardhshme patjeter do te ballafaqohen me kete problematike. Shpresa se ata do ta kene me lehte,  duke u bazuar ne pritshmeri nga me te ndryshmet per zhvillimet ne te ardhmen, nuk eshte keshilltare e mire...

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Sa te fillojne bisedimet per heqjen e vizave per Kosoves, VV-ja ka planin e huazuar nga Rama.
> 
> Do te ngrejne çadren (shatorren) ne mes te Prishtines dhe do te nisin nje greve urie.
> 
> Me te vertete eshte e habitshme se kujt i prish pune levizja e lire e qytetareve?
> 
> Shqiptareve te pakten jo!
> 
> Bie fjala çfare ofron VV-ja ne vend te levizjes se lire?



Bilem me duket te njejtin msus e kan vetem ne klasa te ndryshme. Edi rama i hoqi kanditaturen nga duart shqiperise e din te gjithe se shkaku kryesor ishte ngerrqi politik qe beri edi rama.

identik i njejti skenar po paraqitet edhe ketu.

----------

